# Boston Protesters handcuff selves to Cement barrells this morning



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

29 arrested after protesters cuff themselves to concrete, shut down highway into Boston + gallery, poll | News - Rhode Island news right now | Providence Journal

at least there were no guns and no road ragers with guns.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone with a portable welder should come along and weld the cuffs permanently locked.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If they want to protest Police shootings maybe they should block the entrance to a Police precinct. It would be more convenient to lock them up.
Gw


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad they were arrested. Seems "protesters" have no clue how to protest legally.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Glad they were arrested. Seems "protesters" have no clue how to protest legally.


Also, if it is not IMMEDIATELY obvious what you are protesting against, then the protest is at best an inconvenience, at worst a real danger (such as blocking a major highway at rush-hour, and I-93 is not a fun road on a good day), and always a waste of time.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Unfortunately, I know some folks like these morons. They are unable to see two sides of any issue, convinced, they are always right, never able to enter into any reasonable discourse without resorting to raised voices and tempers. Rational - they usually aren't. Selfish and petty, they usually are. They have tunnel vision when it comes to doing what they think is necessary and "right" to make their points, and, quite honestly, they don't care who they inconvenience, or who might get harmed due to their adolescent behavior. It's amazing that most of these folks who want to prove white privilege exists and is harmful to the peace and well-being of the nation are themselves white people who have the time on their hands to protest in this manner while the rest of us are just trying to get to work so we can pay our taxes and support our families. Morons is a term I shouldn't apply to them, it's not harsh enough.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"The protest was intended "to confront white complacency in the systemic oppression of black people in Boston" the Boston contingent of Black Lives Matter said in a statement."

WTH? Just when you thought you heard it all. Should have rolled up truckers and their 18 wheelers to clear a path.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Also, if it is not IMMEDIATELY obvious what you are protesting against, then the protest is at best an inconvenience, at worst a real danger (such as blocking a major highway at rush-hour, and I-93 is not a fun road on a good day), and always a waste of time.


To my understanding, it is illegal to block roads without legal justification. These idiots are just trying to get attention and inconvenience others.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> "The protest was intended "to confront white complacency in the systemic oppression of black people in Boston" the Boston contingent of Black Lives Matter said in a statement."
> 
> WTH? Just when you thought you heard it all. Should have rolled up truckers and their 18 wheelers to clear a path.


Exactly! Just spoiled brats acting like babies.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> "The protest was intended *"to confront white complacency in the systemic oppression of black people in Boston"* the Boston contingent of Black Lives Matter said in a statement."
> 
> WTH? Just when you thought you heard it all. Should have rolled up truckers and their 18 wheelers to clear a path.


Bull excrement. Just plain bull excrement.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Some years ago, some nutcase in California (who would have thought) was trying to block a train which which was delivering weapons for use during the Contra wars in Central America. The train won and he lost.... lost both legs.

Ignorance is its own reward.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It was reported on the news that the protestors that were using the 55 gal. drums full of cement, had their arms inside the barrel, and their wrists cuffed together, and then the drums were filled with cement.

I don't know if I'm buying that or not............


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> It was reported on the news that the protestors that were using the 55 gal. drums full of cement, had their arms inside the barrel, and their wrists cuffed together, and then the drums were filled with cement.
> 
> I don't know if I'm buying that or not............


I buy it, if you simply compare the intelligence of the protestors.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If it's true, how in the Hell do you maneuver (move) a 55 gal. drum full of concrete with two people who have their arms inside it, locked together at the wrists? 

That's what was said on the news, but I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> If it's true, how in the Hell do you maneuver (move) a 55 gal. drum full of concrete with two people who have their arms inside it, locked together at the wrists?
> 
> That's what was said on the news, but I just can't wrap my head around it.


I had heard that they locked themselves through the drums, and then the concrete was poured in. Will have to read more...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Lets see them use a porta-potty or restroom.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Two words... pipe cutters.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I had heard that they locked themselves through the drums, and then the concrete was poured in. Will have to read more...


Yes....that's what I heard as well. Maybe I just didn't explain it that way.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you look closely at the photograph, those two beauties look like their arms are inside the barrel up to the shoulder. If that is true and they are handcuffed together beneath the concrete, I say they are committed morons. By their body language, looks like time for the porta-potty has come and gone.
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd like to have a full-sized poster of that with a caption that read: _*It seemed like a good idea at the time**!*_ :anim_lol:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I said it before and I will say it again........

These people are not protesters they are disruptive bullies that want everyone to believe what the do......

The media(and us) need to stop labeling such people as protesters...... 

Arrest them and haul them off........


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Might be a good poster for the "She's a Really Fun Girl" dating site.:supz:
GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I think they met on: "Cement your relationship dot com" (alternative to match . com, very popular in Boston)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The barrels were most likely previously , partially poured with concrete for added weight.

Burying your hands in wet concrete until it hardens will most likely remove the skin off of your hands. Concrete contains chemicals that burn, unless they wore their proper PPE's,lol.

Oh btw cement is different then concrete. You would not pour a cement sidewalk or cement bridge deck, lol. You walk on the concrete sidewalk or driveway.

Please know the difference between a clip n magazine ( cement n concrete )
:smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Please know the difference between a clip n magazine ( cement n concrete )
> :smt033


Isn't cement what you use to hold your dentures in?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Isn't cement what you use to hold your dentures in?


That'll work , lol. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that cement is in the truck, concrete is in the form. Also if Ellie Mae is in the cement pond it's still concrete.
GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What Is the Difference Between Concrete and Cement?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I think that cement is in the truck, concrete is in the form. Also if Ellie Mae is in the cement pond it's still concrete.
> GW


It was Granny in the kitchen with a meat cleaver.


----------

